# Keeping Giant African Land Snail's Shell After It Has Died???



## john101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Sadly my giant african land snail that I've kept for 7 years died a couple of days ago and I heard a while ago that it is possible to keep the shells of pet snails after death.

Is this true, and if so how would I go about it? I know it sounds weird but this is my favorite snail and he (it, I know) was one of my favorite pets and I would like it to remember him.

Thanks for any help, no insulting or time wasting replies please.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

My daughter had one but we just buried it when it died. If it were just left somewhere after death it would rot and you would be just left with the shell, like on the beach. Don't know how long it would take though


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I can't think how you would get the body out of the shell, but I imagine that your local museum might be able to advise you if anyone can.

I'm afraid that anything I could think of (letting it rot and scraping it out; "cooking" it and hoicking it out etc) would take a while and would be extremely smelly.

Land snails aren't a creature I could cherish myself, but I do appreciate that you were fond of it and want to retain this momento.


----------



## john101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you very much for the suggestions, I will definitely look into asking around museums for advice.


----------

